# Future Website Discussion



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=12975
Post you ideas for the site, what you think of it, etc.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## SL92 (Sep 29, 2006)

This sounds really cool. I wonder what the site would look like.   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] This sounds really cool. I wonder what the site would look like.   
:huh:			 [/quote]
 We want to keep that a surpise, so if you're not staff, you'll have to wait untill it's opened.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool... do you guyz have a domain? or will you guys be using a subdomain?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

Yea this will rock. It'll have:

Sage Dairies
Updates or Wifi, Ac Wii Info, Patern making for WWs+ More!

That's all I know of besides everything else.


What....  :gyroidwhistle No sage previews...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea this will rock. It'll have:
> 
> Sage Dairies
> Updates or Wifi, Ac Wii Info, Patern making for WWs+ More!
> ...


 Yer... it can practically have whatever you guys want as long as it's reasonable.  Because like I said, we want the members to be involved.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Cool... do you guyz have a domain? or will you guys be using a subdomain?


 We will be using a domain of course, but we will not yet release the name of the domain we are using.  (couple days)


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

1 question? Who is hosting it? Is Henry?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> 1 question? Who is hosting it? Is Henry?


No, we are hosting it.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

Storm and I are hosting it, and of course, we're paying for it...  Or maybe we ALREADY payed for it, eh?     

This is gonna be great.  I had SO many times when I wanted to blurt out that the site is coming out to all of you, but I had to restrain myself... Oh yeah, and I may or may not have seen how the site looks like.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome. If the podcast came back you could add that.  :r


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Awesome. If the podcast came back you could add that.  :r


 The podcast is definitely coming back, specific date TBA, but it'll be very close to the site's launch.  Blast is comin' back as a co-host, I assume, plus, we will see some more new faces.


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 29, 2006)

So. where are you guys hosting the site?

Not bravenet.. right?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> So. where are you guys hosting the site?
> 
> Not bravenet.. right?


Not Bravenet, but I think it would be better if we didn't release that information untill we did something... So if you want to know, I'll tell you once I make the next post about the site (which will have the URL and more info).


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

This is gonna be great. Im gonna go Crazy with some writing idea's I have for this thing, and it Twill' be awsome.

Did ya know what else would be awsome? I opened up on my birthday, October 9.   
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, just so you guys know, the site will probably be TBT's biggest project ever.  Remember our old site, before the blog?  Well, you haven't seen ANYTHING yet.  This site's going to be way more professional, in some ways better than sites like animalxing.com and animalcrossingcommunuty.com.  Hopefully, our goal of being the best of the best can be achieved.

@ Fanghorn - I await the day when you bestow upon us your masterful articles.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, just so you guys know, the site will probably be TBT's biggest project ever.  Remember our old site, before the blog?  Well, you haven't seen ANYTHING yet.  This site's going to be way more professional, in some ways better than sites like animalxing.com and animalcrossingcommunuty.com.  Hopefully, our goal of being the best of the best can be achieved.
> 
> @ Fanghorn - I await the day when you bestow upon us your masterful articles.


 So that means it won't be laggy.  :gyroidtongue: 

Yea I really can't wait. I may also write a few articles. :gyroidwink:


----------



## SL92 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, just so you guys know, the site will probably be TBT's biggest project ever. Remember our old site, before the blog? Well, you haven't seen ANYTHING yet. This site's going to be way more professional, in some ways better than sites like animalxing.com and animalcrossingcommunuty.com. Hopefully, our goal of being the best of the best can be achieved.
> 
> @ Fanghorn - I await the day when you bestow upon us your masterful articles.


If you want the best, I should & could help


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, just so you guys know, the site will probably be TBT's biggest project ever.  Remember our old site, before the blog?  Well, you haven't seen ANYTHING yet.  This site's going to be way more professional, in some ways better than sites like animalxing.com and animalcrossingcommunuty.com.  Hopefully, our goal of being the best of the best can be achieved.
> 
> @ Fanghorn - I await the day when you bestow upon us your masterful articles.


     

THE RISE OF TBT!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Search that finds friend codes.
2. In depth guides with pictures.
3. Own pictures with your own logo in the right hand corner if possible.
4. Free designes.(SP)

I guess I was wrong about the staff this one time.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> 1. Search that finds friend codes.
> 2. In depth guides with pictures.
> 3. Own pictures with your own logo in the right hand corner if possible.
> 4. Free designes.(SP)
> ...


 1. Not in development at this time.
2. Check.
3. Check, I believe.
4. Check.

5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, are also check. P)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.tbt.com -taken
http://www.tbt.net -taken
http://www.the-bell-tree.com -taken
http://www.the-bell-tree.net -not taken


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What about 11?

Good graphics


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> http://www.tbt.com -taken
> http://www.tbt.net -taken
> http://www.the-bell-tree.com -taken
> http://www.the-bell-tree.net -not taken


 I belive Storm said he picked out a domain already.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, smarttechrulesusall.com.     

But yeah, looks like the site will be big. So big, I don't think I can describe it.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

Domain was picked, although we're not revealing it just yet.


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 29, 2006)

There going to be a forum on this new TBT?

Because people come for the forum, not your articles.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 29, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> There going to be a forum on this new TBT?
> 
> Because people come for the forum, not your articles.


 That is true as of now for one main reason. The forums is the main thing.

Having a website like Animalxing will not drive poeple to the forums but to the website which just happens to have articles.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> There going to be a forum on this new TBT?
> 
> Because people come for the forum, not your articles.


 Articles aren't going to be the main part of the site, smarty, and Bambam is 100% right.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MasterDS lite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
:'(				 

Acticles can't be everything.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 29, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But it is what poeple link to     

Take IGN for example


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, that sounds pretty awesome. I'm hoping to see the site on the 13th.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds pretty awesome. I'm hoping to see the site on the 13th.


 Meh, might be sooner... might be later, too.  Can't say for sure... Well, wait, I CAN say for sure, but then I'll be demoted to "World's Biggest Loser".  Ouch, that'll hurt.

But I feel SO excited right now, that I will give you all a very ginormous - or at least, the feature will be - hint.

*Once TBT's Site launches, TBT will launch another VERY interesting feature... It's not going to be free, however, but you'll be getting a lotta bang for your buck.*

Also, let's list all of the official announcements thus far.

-TBT's Site is coming sometime in October; also, the site was officially announced on September 29th, 2006.
-Once TBT's Site launches, TBT's Podcast is going to be back in action, with co-host, Blast, returning, as well as the main host.  We'll be seeing some new faces, too.
-Once TBT's Site launches, TBT will launch another VERY interesting feature... It's not going to be free, however, but you'll be getting a lotta bang for your buck.
-We, TBT Staff, will soon post a thread which will accept writers for the site; after all, we can't do it alone!

And... that's about it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 29, 2006)

Im intrigued by the "not free" feature..


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Im intrigued by the "not free" feature..


 I'm glad you are... Exactly what I hoped for.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 30, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Im intrigued by the "not free" feature..


 I'm not. : D


If there's one thing i hate, its buying stuff over the internet, or mailing people money, and if there's anything i hate worse, its having a "free" feature, and a "pay" feature, where they give the paying people everything and treat the free people like Shart. <3


but yeah, uhh, have fun robbing children earning money off..... stuff....


----------



## SL92 (Sep 30, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> 1. Search that finds friend codes.
> 2. In depth guides with pictures.
> 3. Own pictures with your own logo in the right hand corner if possible.
> 4. Free designes.(SP)
> ...


 xD Free designes.


I pesonally think that it be more general vidoe game related, it will attract a larger audience. And Bul says that he's gonna cram it into every nook and cranny fo the web, so...

The not free feature, you say... I'm not happy 'bout dat.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EW. Not free? This sounds like that crappy runescape game.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 30, 2006)

I love how everyone is thinking that anything that isn't free will suck. It may just be an oxymoron.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I love how everyone is thinking that anything that isn't free will suck. It may just be an oxymoron.


  W/e Bambam.


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 30, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah, he's just being a meany. Give it time. When no one buys "Premium Articles", it will become free.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say just getting rid of it. 

If you want more members, having a "pay to see" feature will lead alot of people away. 

It would of lead me away.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

Obviously, you guys are either pretending to not understand, or just not understanding.   The paying feature will NOT, I repeat, will NOT have any direct connection to either the forums, articles, or any actual content on the site.  It's not pay to SEE.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Obviously, you guys are either pretending to not understand, or just not understanding.   The paying feature will NOT, I repeat, will NOT have any direct connection to either the forums, articles, or any actual content on the site.  It's not pay to SEE.


 Tee-Shirts!


----------



## Micah (Sep 30, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rofl! :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

Just because some of you guys lack writing skill does not in any way, shape, or form give you the rights to mock people with better article writing skills, such as Fangorn.  This was obviously a stab at both him and myself.  I suggest you be quiet for the time and wait until we announce something.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

heheh. Mr. Stabby, doo, doo do do do doo.

Thats from Weebls-Stuff BTW.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 30, 2006)

I bet i know what it is now.


you pay money, and you have a 'chance' of winning something, mirite?


i mean, you already asked if people wouldn't mind donating games, i bet thats what this is for.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 30, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Sep 30, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> http://www.tbt.com -taken
> http://www.tbt.net -taken
> http://www.the-bell-tree.com -taken
> http://www.the-bell-tree.net -not taken


 www.the-bell-tree.us
www.the-bell-tree.ca
www.thebelltree.com
www.the-bell-tree-site.com
www.the-bell-tree-site.net


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Its prolly something not related to "The Bell Tree" because i've tried almost every possibly url with it XD


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Just because some of you guys lack writing skill does not in any way, shape, or form give you the rights to mock people with better article writing skills, such as Fangorn.  This was obviously a stab at both him and myself.  I suggest you be quiet for the time and wait until we announce something.


 And exactly what does this have to do with the website, or this conversation?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its the Fact that people didn't want to pay to see awsome Arcticles smart. >.>

And, thats not happening.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look at MDSX's previous comment.

@ Zero - Who says that this feature will have a domain all to itself?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2006)

We aren't charging anyone to use anything on the site.  I don't think the thing bul is talking about is such a big deal, I'm a lot more excited about making the content for the site.   :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> We aren't charging anyone to use anything on the site.  I don't think the thing bul is talking about is such a big deal, I'm a lot more excited about making the content for the site.   :gyroidsmile:


 Meh, Storm is under-hypin'.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a really good idea what this is now.   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know...I'm kind of excited more about the big picture as well besides this one little thing. One reason is, though, that I already know what it is.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 1, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a few guesses in mind if it isn't news articles.


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 2, 2006)

Just checking- Is the forum still going to be there, also?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Just checking- Is the forum still going to be there, also?


Yes, but it will probably change it's domain to:

forums.URLOFSITEHERE.com

But it'll still be the same forum.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 2, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aaaah that's dumb


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaah that's dumb    			 [/quote]
What's dumb? Why's it dumb?  :gyroidsurprised: That's better.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

Just posted a new announcment.  :gyroidsmile: 

By the way, if you go to the-bell-tree.com and you can't see the following:
- A small box at the top
- A blue banner
- A larger brown box
- A link to the forums
- Ads (unless you block them with the FF extension)

Well please let me know if you can't see all of that.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 4, 2006)

First non staff to see it...probably =). Looks cool.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> First non staff to see it...probably =). Looks cool.


 Of course this is just the "coming soon" page, not the actual site.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really worth seeing if it isn't the site but w/e


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Not really worth seeing if it isn't the site but w/e


 I never said it was worth seeing, I just announced what URL we were using. -__-


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 4, 2006)

Blech..That Thrusday the 12th, Horiible day for you guys to pick to have an IRC meeting, mabey just for me, but. The times for like is like a four hour block. 

I can come to this fridays one though.    
^_^


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 4, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> First non staff to see it...probably =). Looks cool.


 I saw it hours before you


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh, I think I know how. >_>;;;


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because it was messed up for me and he was on, so I asked him if he could see it.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2006)

Dang, I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl... I can't wait for the site to be up.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

The IRC is actually not working right now... but I will try to get it back up before the first meeting.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 4, 2006)

I have no plans for showing up to any meetings... i've got alot of other stuff i'm already working on. D:

this site better be cool. D:<


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2006)

If you couldn't see the banner at the-bell-tree before, try now.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 4, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Oct 5, 2006)

So, why didn't SAtorm include the times for Atlantic and Newfoundland


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2006)

Because only 2 active tbt members are in that time... almost 1 person.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 5, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Because only 2 active tbt members are in that time... almost 1 person.


Well, jeez, it's _really_ considerate of TBT to put the first meeting 10:30 at night in Newfoundland <_< And there's the fact my computer won't let me in IRC...


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 5, 2006)

Because not much people use that time, if you want it, use this:



> Friday the 6th - Helping With the Site Discussion - Discuss helping with the site in any section or find out what you can do to help. Also learn how contributions will work.
> 
> Newfoundland - 8:00pm
> EST - 9:00 PM
> ...



Just wondering.. in which lenguage will the site be coded? Java, Javascript, html, etc..?


----------



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Because not much people use that time, if you want it, use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zero that's no where close to right. Newfoundland's first meeting would be at 10:30. They are an hour and a half ahead of EST.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2006)

> Just wondering.. in which lenguage will the site be coded? Java, Javascript, html, etc..?



Transitional XHTML 1.0, CSS, PHP, and some JavaScript.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 5, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> The IRC is actually not working right now... but I will try to get it back up before the first meeting.


 TOLD YOU I kept telling you and you were like,"..." well you never answered you just ignored it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 5, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> > Friday the 6th - Helping With the Site Discussion - Discuss helping with the site in any section or find out what you can do to help. Also learn how contributions will work.
> >
> > Newfoundland - 10:30 pm
> > EST - 9:00 PM
> > ...


Thanks OCM, made a small error, updated it.

Got kinda confused..


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2006)

You messed up again zero.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 5, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You messed up again zero.  :gyroidsurprised:


 How could I? Wasn't Newfoundland +1:30 from East?


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 5, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You messed up again zero.  :gyroidsurprised:


 I fixed it.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope, still...   :gyroiddoh: 

If your from there, just add 1:30 to EST... there... that's all.  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 5, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Nope, still...   :gyroiddoh:
> 
> If your from there, just add 1:30 to EST... there... that's all.  :gyroiddoh:


 >__>

Exact same thing I did.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay everyone, the IRC is back up.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2006)

And everyone better be there for the meeting!    
:huh:			 

It's just me and storm in here lonely as usual.  :no: 

Hope someone comes early! It's really boring right now.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2006)

Well I know I can't make it tonight. Well maybe for half of it. I'm not sure.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just to let you know, I am the official "Animal Forest" for the N64 consultant. Info, screens, guides, etc.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, SL here will be handing everything and anything relating to Animal Forest (the N64 predescessor to AC GCN, and it is basically AC GCN with some features removed).  Once the site comes by, he'll be doing a LOT when it comes to Animal Forest...


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2006)

1 more hour to go! Come and join us all!

Storm, bul, me and odd are in.    			 Come!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2006)

okay all, it's starting


----------



## Kyle (Oct 6, 2006)

The future is just the past, as past repeats itself, so why wonder? 

It will come soon enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2006)

Well that went a little weird at the end (and right before it started) because there was a "server split"... hopefully that doesn't happen next time.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 6, 2006)

You ignored the Kyle.  :gyroidwink: 

What is going on anyway.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> You ignored the Kyle.  :gyroidwink:
> 
> What is going on anyway.


 Yeh... the thing was already over then, but I didn't see that you were in there untill after you left.     

But I can still talk about the same things we talked about with anyone whenever they want.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 6, 2006)

All this talk of the meeting brings one question to mind...

Where's the transcript?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> All this talk of the meeting brings one question to mind...
> 
> Where's the transcript?


 I don't think there would be much point of me posting it.  It was more of an open discussion, and it only lasted about 30 minutes due to windfyre getting messed up.

Basically we discussed what jobs people could do, and what they can do in their area.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 6, 2006)

A trascript would be nice...I wanna see what went on.


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 6, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we did. There would be really no posting it becuase most of the answers where like

"WTH WHY IS IT LOGGING ME OFF!!"

We talked about idea's for the site, and things we could do to impove what we already have, along with things to add things to the site.

It seemed like me, Storm, and Odd where leading the whole thing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 7, 2006)

IRC was really screwed up last night..
First, all of a sudden me fang and fang's friend were the only people left, everyone else left, but they all said they were still on  Then it happened more with different people... >_>


----------



## Tyler (Oct 7, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's cause I had a list of things I wanted to sugggest before hand. Also about the pattern thing was talked about. Technically Bul wasn't there and I really wasn't leading it. I only mentioned bunches of suggestions. :gyroidsmile: 

@ PKMN no way we could get a transcript. It was really messed up last night.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'll see if I can get some help with a pattern maker :r


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was anyone in there the whole time?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2006)

> Was anyone in there the whole time?



Yes, but the split happened twice- once before, once after at about 9:30 EST.  But we talked about some stuff imbetween that.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2006)

We have a new board in Empire State to work on site stuff.  PM me if you want to use the board to work on your stuff.

edit: we also have one for the VG section (video games in general) now


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 8, 2006)

I wasn't there for the meeting (doing jewish things) Is anyone covering the movie?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2006)

No one is doing anything for the movie as far as I know.  I almost forgot about that too.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Tyler (Oct 8, 2006)

What movie....


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 8, 2006)

What movie


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2006)

The AC movie.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 8, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> The AC movie.  :gyroidsurprised:


 Oh, I almost forgot about that. I was thinking about a movie about TBT >.>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 8, 2006)

@ Storm, I could do that easily considering I know everything released about it so far


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't forget today's meeting.   :gyroidsmile: 

If I'm not in the IRC when it starts, just wait a little bit and I'll get there as soon as possible.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

Be sure to come to today's meeting also; Animal Crossing Guides Meeting.

Starts in 1 hour in the IRC Channel


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Be sure to come to today's meeting also; Animal Crossing Guides Meeting.
> 
> Starts in 1 hour in the IRC Channel


 Yup, this one is an important one.  :gyroidsmile: 

It's suppose to be at 7:00 EST, but I may be a couple minutes late- no bigee though.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> RJWii2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 30 more minutes! Fill in the seats everyone!


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a guitar lesson at 6:30, which means I need to leave the house at 6.  Bummer.


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah I'm leaving also so tell me what happens there.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

This is really sad.     
:'(				 

Doesn't look like any body's able to come.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, we're starting soon.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2006)

Aprox. 30 minutes until Videogame Blog Meeting starts!

Grab a front row seat while they last.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Aprox. 30 minutes until Videogame Blog Meeting starts!
> 
> Grab a front row seat while they last.


 Actually the java applet (the IRC from the browser) is down... I'm working ot get it back up right now.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2006)

It works for me... O_O.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> It works for me... O_O.


 Fo' real? =o


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes rly.   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I guess it works for other people.  I'll be on it with Trillian anyway.  But if it doesn't work for you, PM me and I'll tell you how to get to it.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 16, 2006)

Yay @ site release date.

I knew about this date for a while...


----------



## Tyler (Oct 17, 2006)

Heh it was the 1 pm...  :gyroidtongue: 

I can't wait.


----------



## Nate (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't wait to see it.  :yes: 

I also want to be sure it will be as good as you'ra saying it will be.  :r


----------



## SL92 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm going to have enough material by that thime, I think :yes:


----------



## Link1704 (Oct 17, 2006)

I've known storm for a while, and I know that if he has something to do with it, it is going to be an awesome site. I also believe his words that the site is going to be the best on the Net :lol: .


----------



## ƒish (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmm i may be gone that night, infact, i most likely will be gone that night. >_>

but oh well, i'll see it another day. : D


----------



## Tyler (Oct 17, 2006)

Hrmmm... Anyone wanna host an AC:WW party till it opens? Not me though, cause my town is a dump.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hrmmm... Anyone wanna host an AC:WW party till it opens? Not me though, cause my town is a dump.


 That reminds me... Fish Fans should prolly do something. >_>


----------



## SL92 (Oct 18, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hrmmm... Anyone wanna host an AC:WW party till it opens? Not me though, cause my town is a dump.


   			 I will!


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2006)

I could definitely, in Da Town. HackTons was officially deleted a while back. ^__^


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 18, 2006)

I put together a little promo sig/banner, feel free to use it on other forums or where ever.  :gyroidsmile: 







In BBCode:

```
[URL=http://the-bell-tree.com/]
[IMG]http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8265/promotbt2sa8.png[/IMG]
[/URL]
```

edit:  you'll have to backspace so it doesnt change lines if you want it clickable


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 19, 2006)

One more day


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 19, 2006)

Two, actually.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 19, 2006)

24 hours and 55 minutes actually.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 19, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> 24 hours and 55 minutes actually.  :gyroidsurprised:


 Meh, close enough, right?     

But hold on a second... Oh, never mind, you're thinking in Eastern time.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeh... that's what midnight it's commin' out at.   :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 20, 2006)

Give me a screen shot and I will try to care.

No offense but Storm telling me it will rock isn't a very imprinting for me.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Give me a screen shot and I will try to care.
> 
> No offense but Storm telling me it will rock isn't a very imprinting for me.


 I'm telling you it will rock, and you'll see yourself tonight.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 20, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Proove it.

And I will see it tommorow. I could see it early tommorow but I don't see any pros about getting on the internet at 12am.


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll proabably be up then, so I'll make shure I check it out.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2006)

7 hours and 7 minutes left!


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2006)

Is today the 20th already? Time seems to have gone fast.    			 Does the site open exactly at midnight or do we have to ait until sometime tommorow.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

I know really.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Is today the 20th already? Time seems to have gone fast.    			 Does the site open exactly at midnight or do we have to ait until sometime tommorow.


 midnight


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's good. I get to stay up that late tonight.


----------



## Copper (Oct 20, 2006)

We people that are not easterns don't have to wait til midnight yay! Because midnight there is a different time here


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2006)

Two hours!


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes! I'm going to play GCN to pass the time. See ya then!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 20, 2006)

45 mins!


----------



## Copper (Oct 20, 2006)

about a half hour w00t!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Exactly 30 mins 30 seconds.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 20, 2006)

23 mins!


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

14 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

13 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

12 Min


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 20, 2006)

No need to spam about it.

11 mins.


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

10 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

9 Min

(I'm not spaming I'm counting and don't copy me poser)


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

8 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

7 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

6 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

5 Min


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

4 Min!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

3 Min!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

ZOMG!!!!


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

2 MIN!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

1 min..............


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPP TBT's Site!!!!!!                 			  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroidgrin:

it's 5 seconds late.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## henhouse (Oct 20, 2006)

UNDER 1 MIN NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copper (Oct 20, 2006)

w00t! 0 min!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

1 minute late.........  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 20, 2006)

It should be opened by now.  BTW, I was the first to say open in msn =).


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

SWEEETTTT@


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 20, 2006)

ITS OPEEEN!


----------

